# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Poezi

## Agim Doçi

Letrës së bardhë

Ajo që mbeti gjithë jetën e virgjër
Më ra në dorë krejt rastësisht
dhe unë rrugaçi i poezive
e zhvirgjërova.....përfundimisht

 :Engjellor:

----------


## deti_bajri

Ketyre vargjeve do u duhet edhe ndonje note; me duket se nuk rrine pa nota muzikore...ka ndonje kompozitor ketu?
Urime!

----------


## Agim Doçi

I dashur deti_bajri

Të jam mirënjohës për çka shkruan por dua të të jap një përgjigje me disa vargje të tjera:


ÇMENDURI NJERZORE

Sa të çmendur janë njerzit!...
Dashurohen gjithmonë pas të pamundurës.
Dhe pastaj ankohen se janë fatkeqë.
Ndoshta do ishte më mirë të bënin zap
Çmendurinë e tyre.
Ndoshta...po paskëtaj
Çfarë mund të mbesë!?

Përqafime mik!

 :Engjellor:

----------


## Brari

Agim Docit.



I dashur, i qeshur, i embel gjithmon
Afrohesh mes njerzve me zhurme
Karrike, filxhana  levizin per ty
Humori derdhet si Lume.

----------


## deti_bajri

Ato qe te shkrova ishin shume miqsore, besoj se kjo merret vesh lehte. Ka kohe qe ti ke shkruar per shume kengetar dhe kompozitor. Sigurisht ke fituar edhe shume cmime. Dhe vertet jam kenaqur me ato qe ke shkruar. 

Po te dergoj nje nga poezite e mia, megjithse nuk do te doja qe kjo poezi te rrinte ketu, te kjo teme qe ke hapur ti. Ka kohe qe e kam shkruar. Lexoje.


GURET

Gurët janë të errët në kontur
Dhe fjalëpakë si mumje egjyptiane
Rrokullisen, digjen, bëhen shkrumb 
Nuk rrëfejnë mëkate kurtizane.

Vdekur bien të shkretët në një gropë
Zhytur thellë pa fare bukuri
Për themele ama janë të fortë
Gurët janë të heshtur dhe të zi.

Gurët nuk rënkojnë si burracakë
Për ca vite burg në tokë të thellë
Janë të ftohtë dhe kur hapin plagë
Në një zemër - bukurosh të mjerë.

Gurët rrokullisen se do Zoti
Thyejnë qafën atje në greminë
Unë si SIZIFI ngre qëmoti
Gurë të palatuar dhe të zinj.. 


Miqsisht,

Deti Bajri

----------


## Estella

Mire se vjen ne Forum Agim,

''Ajo që mbeti gjithë jetën e virgjër 
Më ra në dorë krejt rastësisht 
dhe unë rrugaçi i poezive 
e zhvirgjërova.....përfundimisht ''

Edhe ty do te te punesojme me zhvirgjerimet e poezive te antareve, e paske kuptuar edhe vete, jo me kot je bere antar.

----------


## che guevara

po ku je o poet 
e di se sa te kam kerkuar qe ti lexoj poezite tuaja
qe nga ajo dite kur ishe i ftuar ne emisionin e Enver Petrovcit
"pa politike" qe ju nuk ndejtet urte dhe e perziet me pak politike
hehehehehe
po per mua a do te beni nje kenge 
po nuk i dua ato fjale qe je keni thene Hamze Jasharit dikur
une dua qe te ngel i gjalle ende
hehehehehehhe

po mbi te gjitha pershendetje te perzemerta prano nga che guevara (jo komunist)

----------


## Agim Doçi

Të dashur Anëtarë të Forumit!
Sapo e hapa Postën Elektronike, ua sa qejfë! Më keni dërguar mesazhe, urime, krijime, vlersime, kërkesa dhe ftesa! Ju falënderoj të gjithëve! Ju dua shumë të gjithëve! Por dua të përqafoj fort deti_bajri-in, Che Guevarren dhe nëse nuk më keqkupton PUTH PUBLIKISHT Estella-n!
deti_bajri - je kaq i kthjellët në poezinë tënde GURËT, kaq filozofi mban brenda bashkësia 4 strofike, saqë më vjen shumë inatë që nuk jam unë autori! Të lumtë dhe t'a kam borxh kënaqësinë që më krijove! Po të dërgoj një strofë për "kompensim", apo "shlyerje borxhi", ndonse vargu im në krahasim me tëndin! është si guraleci përballë shkëmbit!

Në udhëkryq të jetës rri ulur jeta dhe vdekja,
luajnë kumar të dyja.
Më tej u bën tifozllëk herë njërës e herë tjetrës
 vehtja ime... vetmija!
Të trejave u bën sfidë pavdeksija.
 :Engjellor:  


Dy fjalë për Ty Estella!
USA - a mos do të thotë United States of Albania?!
Veç mos ardhsha në USA - se të dytën do të kërkoj të takohem me Ty! (Mos pyet se kë do të takoj të parën! Megjithatë po t'a them: është femër, është e përjetsuar në mes të sheshit gjigand dhe quhet Statuja e Lirisë! Po të nis dhe ty një poezi për dedikim:

Erdha nga legjendat

Kam ndalur para Statujës së Lirisë
dhe më ngjan se Ajo çuditet sa më sheh.
-"Ej! Shqiptar je ti?" - sikur më thotë.
-"Po o Zonjë e Rëndë" - i përgjigjem.
Në mes meje dhe Asaj WCT - gropa e zezë e 11 shtatorit
lagur me lotë.....
Unë hesht dhe i lutem Zotit:
"Zot i madhërishëm mos m'a kthe shpinën!
se do prish legjendat!
Do kthej mbrapsht Doruntinën!
Ajo nuk vjen më në Shqipëri se ndjen ftoht
vëllezërit ia vranë, 
Dornutina s'ka më lot
Motër me vëllezër-tradhëtuar...
Unë Konstandini modern 
do e hà Fjalën e Dhënë!
Shqipëria nuk është më Nënë!
Rri atje, më mirë mërguar, 
7 dete kaptuar!!
Sesa në Shqipëri..., 
besëprerë dhe e përdhunuar!"
....Statuja e Lirisë me poetin e çmenduar
kurrë nuk kishte flirtuar!
 :Engjellor:  

Për ty Che Guevarra!
Të pafsha të lirë atje ku Vajza e Legjendës Shtrunga (Struga) i dashurua plot zjarr me djalin ilirid (Ohridin) por familjet nuk u dhanë bekimin të martohen! Ohridin e bënë liqen, Shtrungë e shtrinë buzë tij të lagë buzët çdo mëngjez, dhe vellon e bardhë të dasmës së Strugës (Shtrungës) Fatëthënat e Legjendës Desarete thonë se Perënditë e baba Tomorrit i dërguan mjegullën e përhershme që bije mbi Strugën e bukur sa vjen Stina e Dasmave. Liqeni i Ohrit puthet me Strugën çdo buzëmbrëmje, duke shuar prushin e dashurisë së përjetshme!
Shkruamë në adresën time jashtë forumit "komandant" Cè Guevara dhe të premtoj se do të bëj një këngë më të bukur sesa të Miranda Hashanit, e cila me vargjet e mija, si p.sh:

Nuk jam Prometheu 
që zjarrin e ndeza!
Mos digjni ato djepa
Ku lindi Nënë Tereza!  etj. etj.


Ka arritur sukses të merituar.

Të përqafoj me dashuri vëllazërore
Poeti
Agim Doçi

 :Engjellor:

----------


## deti_bajri

Agim Doçi,

Te falenderoj per fjalet e mira. Ne te vertet besoj se te gjithe te kane mirepritur ketu. Ndersa une jam gezuar. E di pse? E njoh nga larg karakterin tend ekspresiv, dhe sigurisht do jete shume gje e mire te ndjejme furine fjaleve te tua ketu. Besoj se je me i madhi ne moshe, por edhe me me shume pervoje. 

Edhe nje here te falenderoj,

----------


## krispi

Ketu ne Forum vihen re shume gabime ortografike, sepse shumica kane ikur te rinj nga Shqiperia dhe nuk kane bere shume Gjuhe Shqipe, disa kane probleme me tastieren pa llogaritur te tjere me mungesa informacioni.
Ndersa...juve nuk ju falet mbi te gjitha jeni poet

Z. Doci, me modestine dhe guximin e anonimit ju them se nuk shkruhet: qejfe por qejf

nuk shkruhet: inate por inat

Krispi

----------


## Agim Doçi

deti_bajri
Mos vallë e kam gabim që nuk kam shpalosur HUMORIN TIM!? Më thuaj dhe me shkruaj, se kam ndër mend që të fus në FORUM humor origjinal dhe aktual!?
Më jep një mendim të lutem!
Mjaft u mërzitëm,le të qeshim pak! Apo jo?! Dua që të ndjej buzëqeshjen edhe në poezitë e të tjerëve, sidomos të DIKEAFJTORE-s, që nuk e di por ndjej një diçka të habitshme kur leyoj poezinë e saj! Ajo është e vetmja poeteshë që më kujton SAFO-n e madhe!
Të përqafoj dhe shkruam të lutem!
Agim Doçi
 :Engjellor:

----------


## Agim Doçi

Krispi i dashur!
Është hera e fundit ë gaboj! Në gjimnazin e Gjirokastrës, kur jepte mësim prof. Eqrem çabeu i madh, porosiste nxënësit:
"Gjithshka ua fal! Por të mos mësoni gjuhën tonë shqipe, nuk do ua fal kurrë!"
Edhe një herë kërkoj falje, 
me dashuri dhe respekt për çdo vrejtje Tuajën
Agim Doçi

----------


## Loti i shpirtit

Pershendetje Agim Doci!Ju ueoj mireseardhjen ketu dhe njekohesisht ju falenderoj per pershendetjen tuaj ne adresen time,ketu pa harruar ato kater vargje brilante q me keni derguar!
  Epo nuk eshte kollaj te jesh poet Agim.Te njoh dhe ste njoh.Di nga je,po nuk di poezine tende.Do mundohem ta gjej.Ti se bashku me Detin vini nga nje treve qe perhere ka nxjerre poet.
Ndaj dhe keni nje barre me shume.Me shume respekt....Loti

----------


## Estella

Degjoni me kujdes fjalet e te tjerve
zakonisht, te fshehta te thella zbulohen.


Te falenderoj per poezine Z. Agim, ose me mire Agim.
Ska rendesi Shqiperi apo Amerike, jam aty ku me kerkon.

----------


## che guevara

ju falemnderit zoteri Agim ju jam mirenjohes 
per respektin qe keni treguar per mua nje ish komandat 
hehehehehehhe

te pershendes dhe te pyes a do te behet ajo si e ka falur zoti apo do te vdesim te tere ne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ornament

Bravo Agim, vazhdo o trim,
Ne foto me kostum,
Me penevreke ne rime,
Dje ishshoku, sot zoti Agim,
Ne mendjet tona te çvirgjera,
Nje ide ka bere vrime ;
« Ti a je pushke, apo Pushkin. »

----------


## macia_blu

Duke te uruar nje mireserdhje  te madhe si te gjitha te uruarat me pare , e  gjithmone.... po te leshohem ne perqafjen e permallshme....
Ti mban  arome poezie dhe shqiperie. E shikon sa te rende e kam perqafjen... ? Po  e di se e mban... !

Diku, ne nje dite ose dy ditesh para kesaj kam folur per nje ikje...Po me duket ikja  ime paska qene provokimi i ardhjes tende.
Jam macia blu e  cudirave qe me behen shpesh telepati.
 Une po mrekullohem  ne ardhjen tende.!

v.o
Ah se harrova.... mos me bej te fle edhe me ty si me Migjenin.... 
se...
po fjetem bashke,  kushedi.....

Te lutem, me  lejo te te ngarkoj do' (disa, shume) te fala te mija te permallshme, e me shume se te permalluara per  z. Gj. Beci.....dhe  plot poet te tjere qe me mungojne aq shume....
( A nuk iu ben te fala te gjithe poeteve, si te jesh duke mbajtur amanetin e dashurise time  me te madhe....?!)

----------


## shigjeta

Mirse erdhet ne forumin Shqiptare.  
Ardhja juaj besoj se do te na japi kenaqsin te lexojm me shume poezi nga ju.  Dhe njekohesisht mendimi juaj do te jete I vlefshem per poezit dhe poetet e ketij forumi (disa prej tyre jane vertet me shume talent, besoj se dhe ju bini dakort per kete   :buzeqeshje:  )

pershendetje

----------


## kosovar

Përshëndetje poetit Agim Doçi. U gëzova kur vëretja emrin tënd këtu në Foruminshqiptar. 

Kur do pimë nga një kafe në Montreux afër la Garit?!

Të përshëndes si zakonisht, me shumë zjarr me dy tri vargje!

_  
Zhurmë e trenit u ndie që u ndalë në stacion
Agimi nga shkallët përshëndeti me dorë
Mirëupafshim o miq-ika  se treni më shkon
Hani e pini, e paguani vetë, mos u bëni horë!
_

----------


## Agim Doçi

Ce Guevara or vëllau im Desaret!
Mos u brengos për çka sheh, për çka dëgjon dhe për çka lexon! Kombi ynë shquhet si "survive" - "sopravisuta" - që ka mbijetuar! Pra, "ia kemi marrë dorën qëndresës!" Jem i qëndrestarë fantastikë! A kemi halle?.. Plot! Na mungojnë dy "institucione" tepër jetikë! 
1. Institucioni i "pardonit" (askush nuk lyp të falun edhe pse është i ndërgjegjshëm që ka gabuar).
2. Institucioni i integrimit (mbetëm gjyqeve kundra njeri tjetrit, sepse nuk duam të integrohemi as vëllau me vëlla!)
Më shkruaj më gjatë të lutem tek adresa ime që nuk asht sekret për askend!
Të përqafoj Agim

----------

